# Punchman - is it worth it ?



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

Fancy treatin myself to this

Everlast Punchman

I kno thers the slamman etc alot more expensive tho.. reckon this be a good investment guys?

cant really put a bag up at home, and when im bored i wanna hit a bag and the gym shuts at 9 lol.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

If you're gonna spend that amount of cash, I would consider this.

http://www.paragonmartialarts.co.uk/acatalog/firepowerxxl.html


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

Imy cheers!

Ye got some good OT in last month so treatin myself. plus im gettin slightly obsessed with kicks n elbows so constantly wanna hit soemthing haha


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I mean, if you want to go ALL OUT and you have the cash, this one is probably best.

http://www.paragonmartialarts.co.uk/acatalog/wavemaster_bag.html

We used to have this at the TKD gym I trained at for a while, it's very, very good. Not tried the other one, so I don't know if there's any difference between them.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Have a look on Ebay mate, those everlast ones come up for under Â£100 pretty regularly through dealers, also proper slam man ones that have been refurbed do come up through a couple of emaby traders for about Â£150 delivered.


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

How would that standing bag hold up to being kicked? Would it not "split"?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

It's took me 10 mins to get into this tread - damn computer - so here is the short version:-

If you have a sturdy structure buy an old skool 6 or 7ft (pending on your height/kicking abilities) heavy bag..I say this as I have something very similar to Imy's picture A and basically, as the base has all the weight the "bag" gives when you strike it so unlike a heavy bag staying still you will not get the conditioning effect as much, plus you will get pissed off moving the thing out of the corner of your room mid round, if you are gonna get one of Imy's suggestions - get A, as for the extra Â£70? you save you can just put different colour (to the bag, DURR) gaffer tape on...I have marked up thighs, solar plexus, kidney, liver, chin, nose and temple. hope this helps.:happy:


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

phew, did not take as long with this one...no it will not split...unless you try sledge hammer training on it!!!....or you buy something really crap with thin canvass, vinyl - and if it does....use the rest of your gaffer tape:baffled:.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Is it me or is Gaffa tape just amazing...


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Gaffa is the man or is that Raffa?.


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

Cheers Guys

Looked on blitzsport for that first one as thats wer its originally from, its Â£190 ther with free next day deliver so works out cheaper than paragon and its a nwer version (doesnt look so retro)

Si-k you say u have one, they decent? just wanna strike it with kicks punches n elbows.

not good good enough structure in the garage i dont think plus my cars in ther in peices so something i can move in and out is ideal.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I have one similar - cost about Â£170 so guess in the same league - they are good but nowhere near (imo) as good as a heavy bag - they just give too much - with the weight being at the bottom- so personally I feel the plymetric shock to your body is not as much, so do not expect to get in as gooda shape as using a heavy bag - you will notice the difference if you spend a while on one then go to your local gym and pick out a nice heavy bag and try the same workout - perfect example Bas Rutten boxing 100% full power - like 2 different workouts as the heavy bag does not give (as much) when you hit it....plus you will think your shins are doing well then let a kick rip on a heavy bag and then try not to limp out of the gym:laugh:....yep, speaking from experience.


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Oct 25, 2008)

I bought this from ebay a couple of weeks ago.

http://http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310127355693&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.co.uk%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38.l1313%26_nkw%3D310127355693%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1

Its very similar to the one at Argos but cheaper. I like it because the top torso slides off so you can practice ground and pound as well. It has three height settings of about 5 foot 2, 5 foot 8 and 6 foot 2. It feels pretty hardwaring foam, the only worry I have is the flexible tube in the middle will eventually split, especially if you like hitting it with knees from the thai clinch grip ( which you can also do ). I`m not a very experienced striker, and I dont compete, but I think this was worth the money for the fitness benefits.


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Oct 25, 2008)

View attachment 100


Here`s "Chuck" in all his glory.


----------

